# router pantograph



## pjcas (Jan 25, 2009)

I just purchased a pantograph set up to use with my router. I found its real easy to use however I'm finding that the finished product is smaller than the original picture. The instructions that came with the pantograph says that you can adjust the ratio however it still doesn't seem to come out right. I would have thought that it would compensate for the size.

Can anyone help me out as far as how to get the picture to come out right. While it makes the final product smaller the design just doesn't work.]

I don't know if I expained the trouble I'm having right so if there is anyone that has used the router pantograph and give me some helpful hints to help me along to make my projects easier I would greatly appreciate the help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pjcas

The holes in the rods ( tubes ) will let you adjust the size, you can also drill some new ones so it comes out one to one in ratio ..

Just put a mark on you pattern then move the router mount plate ( hold it in place with clamps) so the router bit moves the same amount as the mark on your pattern..once you have it set drill some new holes so the mounting plate locks into the bar with out using the clamps..( don't clamp it down to much, it needs to pivot a little bit and you don't want to smash the tube..it will take you a time or two to get it set just right so don't get in a rush to drill the new holes... 


=========



pjcas said:


> I just purchased a pantograph set up to use with my router. I found its real easy to use however I'm finding that the finished product is smaller than the original picture. The instructions that came with the pantograph says that you can adjust the ratio however it still doesn't seem to come out right. I would have thought that it would compensate for the size.
> 
> Can anyone help me out as far as how to get the picture to come out right. While it makes the final product smaller the design just doesn't work.]
> 
> I don't know if I expained the trouble I'm having right so if there is anyone that has used the router pantograph and give me some helpful hints to help me along to make my projects easier I would greatly appreciate the help


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums pjcas.


----------

